# Airtel Broadband Internet Connection in Linux



## sakumar79 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi,
  I have Vector Linux installed in my new computer (It also has Win XP and Vista). I have an Airtel Broadband Internet Connection, the plan allows 10 hrs of daytime usage and unlimited night time usage (9:00pm to 8:00 am). I recently set up the internet for the Linux. The modem is a beetel 220BX modem (has both USB and ethernet) which I managed to setup with ethernet connection... The modem is of the type that if you switch it on, it will connect to the internet in XP.

   Currently, if I switch on the modem during linux bootup, the internet connection works, but if I switch it on after bootup, the internet connection is down... Please let me know how to configure it so that I can get internet connection if I switch the modem on after bootup...

Thanks in advance
Arun


----------



## praka123 (Oct 4, 2007)

ur using pppoe-dialer in-built on the router/modem.if u switch off & restart modem while on linux,the networking still insists on given IP by router for local lan,while airtel may be giving u dynamic IP's for each connxn.I dont have experiance with vector linux.some distros dont have zeroconf or avahi for network-detection.try to enable dhcp in ur distro.it sure  have some tools to enable dhcp.also,restarting the network will fetch the internet.
u need to use terminal and enter root passwd(su -) to get root access.restart network by 

```
/etc/init.d/network restart
```
 now if connected,post the output of the command 

```
/sbin/ifconfig
```
normally i prefer bridge mode,where u dial manually from Linux or windows to get connected.

*edit*:BTW,change ur router/modem's admin password to something else.there seems to be some security problem with default password.
see the thread:
*www.vectorlinux.com/forum2/index.php?topic=2096.0


----------



## kalpik (Oct 5, 2007)

/etc/init.d/network restart

^^ This should be all you would need.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah add it to your startup command list.

Or if there is a Network Connection icon (Network-Manager applet) on your tray, you can do the same there too


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 10, 2007)

There is no /etc/init.d/network on the computer - though network file is present in a 'sample' subfolder of init.d... Using it also did not help... Is it possible to refresh eth0 through ifconfig?

Thanks in advance
Arun

PS: BTW, I am sending the computer for some hardware checkup tomorrow morning and not sure when it will be back, so I may have to try further suggestions after a few days only...


----------



## mehulved (Oct 10, 2007)

Vector is based on slackware I believe. So, it doesn't use sysvinit. Rather it uses BSD style init scripts. So, you will find that things are a bit different.
See if *slackbook.org/html/network-configuration.html helps.


----------

